# Victor snook and barracouta on soft-plastics



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Spent the long weekend down at Victor and managed to get amongst the snook and barracouta.

Trolled a small soft-plastic behind the yak just out from the Encounter Bay boat ramp in about 9ft of water and managed to pull in a 67cm snook. Trolled around and managed to score a few more hits but no hook ups. Paddled around the back side of Wright island in choppy conditions and picked up a small salmon trout.

Then went to the western side of Granite Island and got hammered by barracouta - first hookup was within about 30 secs of trolling - was great fun, they were jumping out of the water around the yak and would hit the lure when it was visible near the yak - great to watch them hit the lure at speed - managed 7 of them in about 45 mins before I ran out of soft plastics.

The soft plastic that did the damage was a white & blue 7cm paddle-tail - great little lure & highly visible in the slightly murky waters. Went through 6 of them - those barracouta have got sharp teeth 

Cheers
Dunny


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Got yourself a good feed mate! Well done!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done Dunny
...should have told me !!!!! ive got a spot there where dale got a 92cm snapper last season....well within kayak range....  
good to see your getting out lately

It was not until I packed up that I realised how cold my feet were...numb toes...not good....dry gear arrives shortly apparently ;-)


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done on the couta. Haven't eat one how are they? Same as snook?


----------

